# Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot



## memorie (11. März 2015)

hi
ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe...
vieleicht sind ja noch paar da, die so ein big anker haben, oder gehabt haben,
mir gehts um die ce-plakette, bzw. um eine serien-nummer am boot.
ich hab ein boot gekauft, mit dem ich nun probleme hab, es anzumelden,
es war eigentlich nur ein formfehler, weil der verkäufer das baujahr mit dem modelljahr verwechselt hat..
dieses boot ist , soweit bekannt, bereits 2 x in DE angemeldet gewesen, einmal wsa berlin, einmal adac , und scheinbar jedesmal ohne nach der ce- oder seriennummer gefragt worden zu sein,muß hinzufügen, dass tatsächlich weder eine ce-plakette, noch irgendwo eine seriennummer dran ist.

meine frage nun, sind big anker boote ausgeliefert worden, ohne ce, - oder seriennummer am boot.
wer ist der eigntliche hersteller des bootes,
laut beiliegendem konfirmitätsblatt ist es ein " DABBOOT "
hergestellt in polen Lubieszyn,
dieser hersteller lehnt nach rücksprache vehement ab, jemals ein big anker boot gebaut zu haben, spricht von fälschung des papiers und stempels..
aussehen tut das boot genau wie big anker 4201, 4208, BA 4208-sh, alles die selbe form, aufs haar,
vieleicht kann jemand was zu beitragen..
gruß  karl


----------



## Tommes63 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

Hi Karl,

Ich hab ein BA 4208.

Im vorderen Staufach ist ein Aufkleber mit den Daten (Seriennr. usw.), keine Plakette.

Laut CE ist der Hersteller: Dabboot.

Hab die Papiere grad hier, meine Baunummer beginnt mit: PL-DABBA..... Der Hersteller sitzt in Lubieszyn.

Die Plakette wollte beim Anmelden niemand sehen, nur CE und Kaufvertrag.

Und beim anderen WSA anmelden geht nicht? Mußt ja nicht zwingend beim, für deinen Wohnsitz zuständigen WSA anmelden. Ich weiß, ist ein ganz schöner Aufwand für son kleinen Kahn.


----------



## memorie (11. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

hallo thomas
da ist leider nix drin
anmelden könnt ich ja über adac, aber...
nehmen wir mal an, eine kontrolle, ich zeige meinen bootsschein mit der ce-nummer, der kontolleur will am boot gucken, vergleichen--- nix da zum vergleichen,da am boot nix vorhanden,
das ist das problem,meine nummer beginnt mit PLDABAN,,
tja, dab-boot, dessen momentaner eigner, behauptet, nie ein " big anker " gebaut zu haben,,
"B wie Big--- "A  wie Anker, was willst da noch machen,,zu erwähnen wäre noch, dass der vorbesitzer das boot gebraucht bei shb gekauft hat, da, wo 2006-9 genügend " Big Anker " boote verkauft wurden..

gruß  karl


----------



## Tommes63 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

Ja is schon echt Kacke wenn so wirklich überhauptnix angebracht ist.

Obwohl ich denke daß man "meinen" Aufkleber an jeder Straßenecke anfertigen lassen kann. Und ob den bei einer Kontrolle jemand akzeptiert, kann ich trotz einiger Kontrollen bisher nicht sagen. Den wollte noch nie einer sehen.


----------



## memorie (13. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

moin moin

boot ist mittlerweile angemeldet mit dem hinweis, dass die plakette ( nicht mehr  ) vorhanden ist..
für länder, die der deutschen sprache mächtig sind, ok, aber fürs ausland ? frankreich, italien, kroatien..
ich bin weiter auf der suche nach herstellern, die dieses boot eventuell gebaut haben, egal, ob es nun Big Anker, B A  , Anka 2-4 , Arcona,  oder wie sonst noch heißt..

DABBOOT hab ich ,, gibts weitere ?

@thomas, das heißt, wenn dir jemand den aufkleber runterzieht, hast du auch nix mehr, ?
nix eingraviert, oder eingeschlagen ins gfk ? das is ja ein totaler schwachsinn, dann kann keiner das boot indentifizieren,,


gruß  karl


----------



## Tommes63 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*



memorie schrieb:


> @thomas, das heißt, wenn dir jemand den aufkleber runterzieht, hast du auch nix mehr, ?


Genau so ist es. In der Preisklasse wird wohl auch nicht so ein Wind gemacht für eine vernünftige Identifizierung. Wenn mir einer ne Plakette klauen würde, hätte ich übrigens das gleiche Problem. Also was solls?

Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem Boot, und allzeit Stramme Schnüre.#6


----------



## memorie (14. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

hi
thomas, den spass werd ich haben...
hab den kahn schon probiert, mit dem 15 ps yamaha geht das klasse,
bei vollgas in ganz enge kurven zieht er kurz mal luft, weitere kuven null problem, am besten, beim voll-einlenken kurz vom gas und dann volle pulle, geht wie schmitts katze, und ich hab zwar das tempo net messen können, aber bei den flauen temperaturen haste gut tränen in den augen vom fahrtwind, 30-35 km/h könnens gut sein..
fischen werd ich nächste woche , mal sehn, wies sich verhält beim werfen, im stehn, wie im sitzen,
also , was der erdbauer da geschrieben hat, nee, der is noch nie boot gefahren..
hab ganz vergessen... eine identifizierung hat man,, der motor ist ja auch in den bootspass eingetragen, besser, wie nix,

gruß  karl


----------



## Tommes63 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

Sind schon gut die Dinger und für kleines Geld zu haben. Die Außenschale ist etwas dünn, mußt beim Trailern aufpassen und nicht auf zu wenig Druckpunkte verteilen. 15 PS hab ich auch, allein brauchst Ententeichwetterfür Vollgas.#6


----------



## Ghost Rider (16. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

Wende Dich mal an diese Adresse:

*Stefan Hinz Bootsvertrieb SHB*

         Ringstr. 43 
        17309 Züsedom
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Bundesrepublik Deutschland                                                                                                                          bootsvertriebshb@aol.com 
Telefonnummer: +49 39747 50995


der vertreibt die Boote über eBay!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## memorie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zu Big Anker Boot*

hi klaus

hab ich schon, die ce- oder seriennummer ist immer einmalig nur für ein boot zu haben,
man müßte also ein boot erst gar net bauen, und dann diese nummer für das alte boot hernehmen, doppelt ist somit ausgeschieden,
aber diesen schuh zieht sich keiner an,, warum auch, hätt ich 3-400 draufgelegt, hätt ich ein vollkommen neues mit allen papieren bekommen.
hinterher ist man immer schlauer,
ich hätte den kauf auch rück-abwickeln können, nicht, weil da mängel wären, da kannst nix machen bei privat an privat, aber weil der artikel nicht dem entsprach wie in der beschreibung 
( anmeldung null probleme da konfirmitätspapier )
er hätte normal das boot überhaupt nicht verkaufen dürfen..
nur mit dem unterschied, dass selbiges von der nummer her überhaupt nicht passte.
aber, vorbei, in DE kein problem, im ausland ??
und verkaufen darf ichs auch nicht mehr, man begeht somit eine ordnungswidrigkeit ( in verkehrbringen eines bootes ohne gültige ce )... mir wars eine lehre....

gruß  karl


----------



## RitterDerKokosnuss (15. Februar 2022)

Hallo, hat zu dem Boot denn jemand ein Eignerhandbuch? Die Konformitätserklärung langt ja heutzutage nicht mehr für die Zulassung, jedenfalls nicht am Bodensee...


----------

